# Gigabyte 9800GTX + E8500 + EVGA 680i : All AIR benching



## darklord (Apr 21, 2008)

I have had this card for quite some time for testing/reviwing purpose but due to lack of time, couldnt do a in depth testing of the card as i would like to do.Anyways, here is a short test run of this card.
Here are some pictures of the Card & Bundle.

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c33127c7bd.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c3313752b9.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c34db93d73.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c34dc5940c.jpg 

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c3314752f0.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c33155f392.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c34b2dc796.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c34b503382.jpg

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c34b3a454c.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2480c34dae1f37.jpg


*Test Setup
Intel C2D E8500
EVGA Nvidia 680i SLI Motherboard
2 x 1GB Team Xtreem DDR2 667 CL3
Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX 512MB GDDR3 GPU 
80GB Hitachi SATAII HDD
Seventeam ST600 EAD PSU
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme + NMB 120mm Fan for CPU Cooling
Common Wealth 120mm Fan for GPU + 92mm YateLoon for Northbridge
Windows XP SP2
Nvidia Forceware 174.74 WHQL *

More here -  *Gigabyte Geforce 9800GTX Testing*​


----------



## JAK (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm...
nice one Darky..


----------



## darklord (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks man, am not fully satisfied with the results though, had i got some more time and better ambient temperatures,it would have been much more fun.


----------



## hellgate (Apr 21, 2008)

gr8 setup man.so u hav already laid ur hands on a 9800GTX.that just gr8.

but i had expected more from the 9800GTX.


----------



## darklord (Apr 21, 2008)

hellgate said:


> gr8 setup man.so u hav already laid ur hands on a 9800GTX.that just gr8.
> 
> but i had expected more from the 9800GTX.



I havent purchased this card,it was given to me for testing purpose.
As i have mentioned, high ambient temperatures and lacklustre overclocking from the board restricted things a lot.
Time was another contraint, if i had more time, maybe i could have managed to pull off some better scores.
The card clocks well though.Also its more or less similar to 8800GTS 512MB so one should expect performance accordingly.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2008)

Again a top quality review.
Man I just love your reviews.
With best wishes and regards.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

Superb Review


----------



## Renny (Apr 21, 2008)

A real professional review,
gr8 work, keep it up!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

nice benchies.. its sad that you couldn't manage a full review cos of time constraints...

btw people looking for a full review could look over here *www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/evga-9800gtx-review-109437.html



_


----------



## darklord (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, i would concentrate more on 3D benching instead of doing gaming benchmarks as we are dedicated to purely overclocking and there are zillion sites who do much better reviews of gaming performance.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

EXHAUSTIVE!
BTW how is crysis with that card??very high,full 16xQ AA,1280*1024,50 FPS??


----------



## darklord (Apr 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> EXHAUSTIVE!
> BTW how is crysis with that card??very high,full 16xQ AA,1280*1024,50 FPS??



Sorry man, i am not a gamer so i am not keen on doing gaming benchmarks 
I love doing hardcore 3D Benching.Also this time around i had limited time,next time i will add some game inbuilt benchmarks too.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 22, 2008)

All Hails Darklord.


----------



## hellgate (Apr 22, 2008)

so any1 here planning to setup a 9800GTX SLi system??

if only i cud lay my hands on 1.i've lotsa time to bench.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great Review.


----------



## darklord (Apr 22, 2008)

hellgate said:


> so any1 here planning to setup a 9800GTX SLi system??
> 
> if only i cud lay my hands on 1.i've lotsa time to bench.



Whenever i manage to get a decent SLI board, i will try to get 2 samples again for SLI benching


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome Review


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 22, 2008)

is this available in India already... what might be the price


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a small doubt.Does upgrading ur hard disk make a big difference while gaming.(other than loading)
How much of a performance difference can u expect if the upgrade is from a pata to sata II(say WD raptor).


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Just a small doubt.Does upgrading ur hard disk make a big difference while gaming.(other than loading)
> How much of a performance difference can u expect if the upgrade is from a pata to sata II(say WD raptor).



Not so much of difference in Gaming...only loading is a little fast


----------



## darklord (Apr 22, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> is this available in India already... what might be the price



Its available in India readily for ~ 19-20k



> Just a small doubt.Does upgrading ur hard disk make a big difference while gaming.(other than loading)
> How much of a performance difference can u expect if the upgrade is from a pata to sata II(say WD raptor).



SATA is slightly faster compared to PATA.Raptor being a 10k RPM drive is faster compared to many SATA Drives in its league but recently, WD and Seagate have introduced faster drives which are faster than Raptor in certain scenarios.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 24, 2008)

darklord said:


> Its available in India readily for ~ 19-20k
> 
> 
> 
> SATA is slightly faster compared to PATA.Raptor being a 10k RPM drive is faster compared to many SATA Drives in its league but recently, WD and Seagate have introduced faster drives which are faster than Raptor in certain scenarios.




I know abt the WD Velociraptor drive which beats Raptor.But,which is the Seagate one?Are u talking abt 7200.11 750Gb Hardisk?


----------



## darklord (Apr 25, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> I know abt the WD Velociraptor drive which beats Raptor.But,which is the Seagate one?Are u talking abt 7200.11 750Gb Hardisk?



Velociraptor was launched recently, i am not talking about that.I am talking about latest generation Seagate drives with high capacity platters which beat the old Raptor in some cases.


----------



## pk_chester (Apr 30, 2008)

Which bank did you loot? Still a nice one!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

Nice one there man!

Still 9800GTX is not so much "liked" card.


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

@darklord: Whats the price of the card?
And nice review


----------



## darklord (May 6, 2008)

pk_chester said:


> Which bank did you loot? Still a nice one!



Lol why ? 



> @darklord: Whats the price of the card?
> And nice review



~ 19-20k


----------

